# looking for someone to do photoshop for me or draw my horse.



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

can anyone draw me a picture of my horse? or do photoshop on a picture of my horse for my siggy??


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i can do it. i'm quite good with photoshop i like to think


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yayyy!!! ok well heres a picture of my horse~ 










i want the picture to look somthing like this.










if you cant do it then the cloud background that i put is jsut fine, or somthing pretty. lol heres the picture that i want in the background.
http://ubiqx.org/~crh/Photos/StPaulClassic05/ClassicClouds.jpg

her names Ginger aka Poetry in Motion id like her name and/or show name in a light blue in the picture. Thanks!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

do you want just her face, or her entire body?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i would like to have everything thats in the picture so the hole picture i want, does that make sense? lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i'll try my best. It might take a while though.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks and okay take ur time.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll have to resize it to be your avatar, but tell me what you think of it.

It's not exactly like the one you showed, but i personally like this one a lot better.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omgthats so pretty! thanks ill put it in my asiggy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if you need to me resize it let me know. As of right now, the file size is too big to be an avatar.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love that program you can tweek so much with a simple photo. It takes a while to work out all the options of the system.

It's a great photo!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I love that program you can tweek so much with a simple photo. It takes a while to work out all the options of the system.
> 
> It's a great photo!


I know! I love how you can turn a simple photo into something great. I'm still learning what all the tools mean, but i'm getting the hang of it


----------

